
IMDb message boards shutting down effective February 20, 2017 - fraqed
http://www.imdb.com/board/announcement
======
Strom
This is incredibly sad news. I've been a regular reader of IMDb message boards
for over 15 years now. It's the last actual forum that I still visit.

There's so much valuable information stored on those boards, it's a tragedy to
see it get deleted. Sure the most popular movie threads might be filled with
toxic flamewars, but the long tail of more obscure movies has reasonable
discussion and human recommendations of other similar movies. It's precisely
this why I'm extra sad about this whole situation. It's not difficult to find
a community to talk about the next Star Wars, but there aren't really any
places where discussion (in English) about 20 years old Dutch movies happens.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I'm archiving as we speak. Will eventually make its way into the Wayback
Machine.

